# Will a low dose seroquel cause weight gain?



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Will a low dose seroquel cause weight gain? 25mg.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not sure. It may. Is it IR or XR? I used it at 50 mg for a couple months for sleep and I didn't notice significant weight gain. On the other hand I was on it at 350 mg a day for about the same time and probably gained 60 pounds. 

I think the risk of weight gain would be reduced if you're using IR for sleep because it will have mostly run it's course by the time you wake up, then just diligently stick to your usual breakfast without any extra snacking.

I have occasionally used 20 mg IR for sleep and have not felt any increase in appetite. good luck.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah im taking the ir type. Im not getting any increase in appetite. i hope it doesn't effect metabolism. that would suck. i still exercise 6 days a week and go for walks every day.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Seroquel just increases your appetite


----------



## imrj (Jan 20, 2009)

i've been up to 100mg for sleep only of the IR type and not a single pound in almost a year....works great....they say the bad effects only kick in at the 400mg+ doses


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Don't start eating more and your weight will stay the same. Was on 200mg for a few months and no problem whatsoever.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Seroquel just increases your appetite


^^ this. I found it difficult not to eat after taking seroquel. I didn't gain weight though. But yeah, if you can control your eating you should be fine.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

I take 100mg of seroquel IR each night. I have gained weight on it and I do notice an increase in appetite. However I've been on this drug for a few years now so the weight gain could be attributable to something else.


----------

